# New to the board



## holly123 (Jul 2, 2007)

Hi All,

We have been looking at this site for a few months now and have decided its about time we joined. Me (Sarah) and my Partner Alison are currently 17 weeks pregnant through DIVF, it took 2 attempts at DIUI and 2 attempts at DIVF but we got there in the end!

This board is a bit daunting as there are so many places to post ( hope I'm not in the wrong place!). Anyway it would be nice to be involved in your internet community and talk to people going through the same thoughts & feelings as us.

love
S & A


----------



## magsandemma (Oct 18, 2006)

Hi Sarah & Alison

Welcome to the boards and Big Congrats on your pregnancy, hope all is going well with you guys, you should come and join us on the general pregnanacy thread, I think thats what its called, memory rubbish these days,    !!

Maggie, Emma, & Bubbs
xx


----------



## nismat (Mar 7, 2005)

Hi there and congratulations on your pregnancy - I bet you were thrilled when the 2nd IVF worked! 
There are indeed lots of places to post, but just jump in to whichever discussion feels appropriate at the time - no doubt the pregnancy thread will be of most interest to you at the moment  
Have you felt any movement of your baby yet? I think that I was about 18 weeks when I first felt movement, although it was nothing like the "flutterings" that people often talk about - it felt more like my tummy was being gently plucked from the inside  
You have such a great time ahead of you - I hope that you are enjoying your pregnancy. Having a child is such a tremendous joy - Toby is definitely the best thing that has ever happened to me/us, and my heart overflows with love for him each day - even when I've been up 5 or 6 times in the night with him!


----------



## Tonia2 (Oct 30, 2005)

Welcome *Sarah & Alison! * Congrats on your pregnancy, you must be thrilled!  
Like the others said, feel free to join in anywhere that you want, and if it's easier to make the preggy thread your home base then go right ahead. 

There's some very sad stuff  happening on here at the minute, so I'm not sure if everyone is going to be up for the usual everyday type chatting for a while- but still, join in where you want! 
Love and blessings to you all, 
Love Tonia

PS I'll add you to the big list at the top of the LGBT board!


----------



## holly123 (Jul 2, 2007)

Thanks to you all for your kind words, its great to have support from other people. We are over joyed to be finally pregnant as it seems to have been a long road.
I think I felt the baby move a couple of times - kinda weird!
I'll hop over to the pregnancy thread and have a look and thanks for adding us to your list!

Good luck to you all.

S & A


----------

